# MAC Beauty Icon IV: Raquel Welch



## lara (Dec 12, 2006)

Please place all your Beauty Icon IV: Raquel Welch swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, crisp and as colour-accurate as possible!

This thread is for pictures only - *please keep all chatter and questions to the Beauty Icon  discussion thread.* For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Beauty Icon colour story thread.


----------



## BadPrincess (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll post swatchs also soon, I just got these yesterday... I can't beleive how fast UPS got here. Ordered at 8:30am on Tues. & UPS got here 11:30am on Weds!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 18, 2007)

On MUA by user miribre

Screenqueen l/s, Raquel l/g, and Tiger Tiger l/s





Screenqueen l/s





Tiger Tiger l/s


----------



## Prismique (Jan 18, 2007)

These are kind of crappy and blurry because I'm using my old camera.. 
I don't feel like lugging out the good cam. But you the idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Legendary Femme and Vital Spark: 





Vital Spark: 





Legendary Femme:


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 19, 2007)

on NW15 skin, with flash, but colors are very true to life:





on NW15 skin w/flash, color adjusted:


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Here's my swatches of my Screenqueen, Bodymind and Legendary femme on my pale NW15 skin, without flash.


From left to right :
Bodymind, Legendary Femme, Screenqueen

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...rry/bmsqlf.jpg

Legendary Femme:






BodyMind:






Screenqueen:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2007)

Pink Grapefruit l/g on the left, Raquel l/g on the right:


----------



## Pascal (Jan 22, 2007)

Vital Spark
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...picture069.jpg


----------



## Brelki (Jan 23, 2007)

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...h/IMG_5022.jpg
amazon quad




Raquel l/g and legendary femme l/s
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...h/IMG_5025.jpg
yogamode and goddess


----------



## Brelki (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are some swatch comparisons of Raquel l/g vs. Petit Four l/g:

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...h/IMG_5055.jpg

On NC20 hand:
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...h/IMG_5057.jpg
Petit four on left; Raquel on right

HTH!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 25, 2007)

Please excuse my lopsided and bruised lip I just had my wisdom tooth removed this week  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Raquel l/g on C35/NC35 lips (indoor with flash):

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q...DSC02514ps.jpg

Raquel on C35/NC35 lips (indoor no flash):

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q...DSC02517ps.jpg

Vegas Volt l/s with Raquel l/g (indoor with flash):






Goddess Blush with Vegas Volt & Raquel on lips (indoor with flash):


----------



## Pascal (Jan 30, 2007)

Vegas Volt Lipstick with Vital Spark Lipglass
Smoothberry Cremestick Liner

Sorry for the blurry pix though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It reminds me of a Tangerin with gold in it


----------



## Padmita (Feb 4, 2007)

Goddess Blush with Porcelain Pink MSF over it:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 7, 2007)

Bodymind l/g 





Screenqueen & Razzledazzler l/s


----------



## geeko (Feb 8, 2007)

Pic of smile blush





Smile blush on my NC20/25 cheeks





swatch of smile vs pink swoon


----------



## Frouchties (Feb 9, 2007)

Sultress false lashes :





















And Blossoming cream blush + Orange twink glimmershimmer, and Screenqueen l/s.


----------



## Frouchties (Feb 10, 2007)

Roller Derby Pro Longwear :


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 14, 2007)

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/4...elwelchdf0.jpg

Smile on cheeks and Bodymind over Screenqueen on lips:




Please excuse my weird facial expression


----------



## Colorqueen (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are a few photos I did of vital Spark (taken with flash) I used MOTHER PEARL cremestick liner from MAC with it feathered into the lips a bit under Vital Spark


----------



## Ascella (Feb 28, 2007)

Raquel l/g only, with flash


----------



## Brelki (Mar 3, 2007)

Thought someone might find this comparison helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...comparison.jpg


----------

